# Sleepybones - recessive yellow or unmarked brindle



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Meet Sleepybones - born here at JustMousery in our second litter. His father is our giant brindle (Dr. Worm) and his mother is our giant broken agouti (Jitterbug). We decided to keep Sleepybones because he is currently a monster at less than three weeks old, has beautiful color - we think recessive yellow... and also a seriously chubby tail!

So here's Sleepybones - unknown color 2.5 week old buck!




























Here he is (far right) with his mother and siblings (in their favorite hiding spot!):









And here he is with his future girlfriend, June (angora unmarked brindle / whatever he is.. she's unbred):









Thanks for checking him out


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aww, love your little mice! Such cuties!


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Wow he is big I have some 4 week old mice that are barley that size. He's got a decent tail set too imo. As for color I'm going to say he's RY but someone else with more experience will probably be able to tell you more.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

How did you come to the conclusion of RY versus unmarked brindle with a brindle x agouti mating?

I'm not questioning the correctness of the answer - I'm interested in the thought process and how you rule in/out certain options.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, honestly, no one really suggested unmarked brindle! Haha.. we didn't really decide that he's RY for sure, but we want to hear what others have to say. But I think he may be RY because he's very, very light orange compared to his brindle siblings, including one that only has a tiny little dark spot. However, when he gets bigger, we'll know for sure what he is... either more pretty little creamsicle babies, or nothing but brindles will likely come out of the pairing of him x June (in the photo). 
We may just have to wait and see


----------

